# Dewa in the Springs



## miss_melly21 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all, my husband and I have been in Dubai for about 6 years now - living in a cupboard sized 1 bed apartment in the marina, but are looking to make the shift to something a little larger.

We saw a fantastic 2 bed villa (middle type) in Springs 11 which we fell in love with immediately. Its got astro turf in the yard so not too many landscape watering problems......but the BIG question is dewa....how much are people finding the current bills?

we are looking at our housing fee of 500dhs per month based on the rent....

and do the villas tend to get hot without running the A/C constantly?

cheers and thanks!


----------

